# Teak vs. Eucalyptus for patio furniture



## drlsubaru (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok, I can't seem to find a consensus on what the actual benefits and drawbacks are of these woods. Could somebody please emlighten me?

Let me note that we live in Colorado so it will be very dry and pretty dramatic temperature swings. Also gets very hot in summer and very cold in winter... with about a foot of snow annually.

That being said, I am debating between patio furniture made of teak or eucalyptus. From what i have read, teak is overall more resistant to the elements but is far more expensive. I have also read that eucalyptus is very similar to teak in that it has a high oil content to naturally protect itself from the elements, but just not to the extent of teak.

So, what I'm asking here is... is it worth it to pay the extra money for teak to be confident in the survivability of your patio furniture or can eucalyptus be just as good?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ikekyliemea (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you find out the answer to your question? I am getting eucalyptus deck furniture, and I am trying to find out how I should maintain it. Paint it with an out door paint? Put teak oil on it?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

teak is not as dense, but has higher oil content than Eucalyptus. 

this means that if you took a similiar sized piece of each, the Euca would be stronger, but the teak would decompose much slower (assuming both were left untreated)

Teak cost so much more becuase it grows slower so isn't able to be "farmed" like the faster growing eucalyptus

I vote for Eucalptus:

it's stronger, cheaper, more environmentally sustainable, and only requires a little more maintance to hold up as well to the elements


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a teak table and it looks good only if I sand and oil it everyyear this is because its exposed to the elements. However I don't think I will by wood patio furntiture in the future, Im going to stick with some type of metal. Regardless of materials you will have to apply some kind of sealer everyear unless you store it over the winter time. even then the UV rays will wear it down.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I raced a Cheoy Lee Lion 35 sloop rigged beauty of a boat. It had teak decks that we *never touched* with anything and obviously we were drowning it with salt water. It definitely did not have that new teak look and was allowed to weather naturally. I am told the reason it held up so well is because we did not do anything to it with oils or whatever. 

I have specified Euctalyptus for floors and the clients seem really pleased. It came with a substantial warranty so the manufacturer is not afraid of it for that application.


----------

